# Yorkie scratching hole in wall



## Boo & Hercules (Nov 20, 2008)

My dogs usually have the run of the house. The other day I had to cage them with a baby gate into a smaller area (but about 3x's the size of what a crate would be). My Yorkie scratched the wall so much in one spot that he made a hole in the drywall. I tried putting the apple spray on the spot but he didn't care since he was using his feet not his mouth to make the hole. Any recommendation on how to stop this behavior? He had toys, food, water, etc in the area.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 11, 2007)

My Yorkie Maltese mix used to do the same thing. There is tons of missing paint and drywall in the dogs' room. It seemed to stop once we put up a baby gate instead of closing the door, he could see out of the room and was less stressed. Then we installed a doggy door leading from their window to the back yard, and they are infinitely better behaved now that they don't have to wait for us to get home from work to go play.

I think your dog was just stressed out. He was alone and in an area he's not used to being confined in. He needed to occupy his mind. I don't know of any solution beyond doing what we did, but that might not be an option for you.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I would crate them were it my wall, but that's way too easy. Somebody else will be here to help.


----------



## Boo & Hercules (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya, that isn't really an option for us. I also don't see the need for him to be in this area much. I do take comfort knowing this has happened to someone else though!


----------

